# Forget Macro....What about MICRO?



## Kethean (Feb 1, 2011)

So here are a couple of shots I would like some feedback on! These are a little older and I haven't had the time to use this setup recently, but here is what I do have for you!

1) One pixel wide white line on a blackberry smartphone. This isn't actually that OOF the problem is I couldn't get the brigtness down enough!






2) 24 hour old chicken embryo 






3) The foot of an ant





4) The veins of an insect wing






Like I said, please give me some feedback and let me know what you think! All critique is appreciated


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Feb 1, 2011)

The reproduction ratio is really impressive, but the end results doesn't attract me much. The wings and chicken are nice, but is not really artistically appealing. However, I'm really curious at how you accomplished this? Set-up your camera on a microscope?


----------



## Kethean (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah, these are some of my earlier work. I'm working harder trying to find things that are more visually appealing. This is a DSLR attached to a trinocular microscope via a t-mount and 1/4" adapter


----------



## Overread (Feb 2, 2011)

Ahh pixels I can do but the rest I've got no chance - my poor MPE only goes to 5:1 - I can push it further but image quality quickly falls off (done around 20:1 once and that was soooft!)

So the shots here at 40 and 400 times are very interesting to see. I agree that it would be very neat to see this used in an artistic as well as a scientific manner - macro shooters can however get very distracted (I've noticed) just oogling over the details in the tiny world that other people tend to find not so - interesting.


----------



## dnavarrojr (Feb 2, 2011)

Where would I find such a mount?  I've bee wanting to hook my T2i up to a Microscope.


----------



## Overread (Feb 2, 2011)

Try ebay for this kind of stuff- a lot of these things can be found often sold by hongkong shops on there.


----------



## dnavarrojr (Feb 2, 2011)

What would I search for?  Just "dslr microscope"?


----------



## Kethean (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey, I actually bought mine from a camera shop that deals in older equipment. All it has written on it is "Micro Scope Adapter/T2" T2 meaning the T mount. And this will only work with a trinocular microscope (it doesn't attach to the eyepiece, but a third area on the scope). This kind of shooting gets weird and the depth of field is gone!  But I would search SLR Microscope adapter.


----------



## dnavarrojr (Feb 2, 2011)

Never mind, I found it... -- CANON dSLR bayonet ADAPTER to 1" Microscope camera port


----------



## Kethean (Feb 2, 2011)

I actually have to get a T-mount for my Canon now that I've switched away from sony


----------



## Kethean (Feb 2, 2011)

Here's another photo of mine that I feel is slightly more artistic than what I've showed so far...a little abstract! This is actually the stamen of a super tiny flower at 400X


----------

